# 24h finale ligure



## sipemue (12. April 2007)

hi,
gibt es noch Leute aus deutschem Lande, die bei diesem Rennen starten werden?
www.24hfinale.com oder gleich zur dt. page http://24h.next.sm/de/index.php

Ich habe für dieses Rennen letztes Jahr hier im Forum einen Startplatz gewonnen und bin als Einzelstarter angetreten. Ein wirklich super Rennen und sehr zu empfehlen. Anmeldeschluss ist übrigens der 21.4.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2007)

hast du letztes jahr limburg gewonnen? 
wievielter bist du in finale geworden und wie siehst du das starterfeld? viele starke leute?
bin zu der zeit in finale, aber meine teilnahmewahrscheinlichkeit ist bei ca. 3%.... kann ja mal vorbei schauen und dich anfeuern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (12. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hast du letztes jahr limburg gewonnen?
> wievielter bist du in finale geworden und wie siehst du das starterfeld? viele starke leute?
> bin zu der zeit in finale, aber meine teilnahmewahrscheinlichkeit ist bei ca. 3%.... kann ja mal vorbei schauen und dich anfeuern!



Servus! 
Ja, bin in Limburg die letzten drei Jahre gefahren und war glaube ich auch ganz gut dabei   Nur dieses Jahr werde ich leider nicht starten können. 
Ich bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich mich für dieses 24h race anmelde, da es eigentlich auf meiner Rennliste für dieses Jahr steht. Allerdings habe ich alleine keine Lust von Dt. bis nach finale ligure zu fahren. Auch fehlt dann noch Betreuung, die man als Einzelstarter wirklich benötigt. Meine Freundin kann es sich leider zeitlich dieses Jahr nicht einrichten. Und letztenendes - und dies ist der wichtigste Punkt - ist es mit ein paar Leute lustiger. Es gibt nichts schöneres als nach jeder Runde die 'eigenen' Leute zu sehen und motiviert zu werden,.

Achja, letztes Jahr habe ich in finale ligure den 7. Platz gemacht. Dieses war mein Platten-Rennen gewesen und ich hatte einfach nur Pech (Platten und neuer Schlauch Ventil kaputt, dann Patrone "verschossen", etc.). Bin sicherlich bei diesem Rennen noch 20 km mit dem Radl gejoggt  

Also, wer hätte auch Lust auf das Rennen? Oder auch einfach nur Lust mit nach Bella Italien zu fahren? Kombi + Benzin hätte ich ...


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2007)

bei der anmeldung steht was von nem gülten bikerausweis oder ner ärztlichen bescheinigung...braucht man das wirklich? wenn ich meim arzt erzähl dass ich an nem 24h rennen teilnehmen will dann bescheinigt der mir höchstens geisteskrankheit


----------



## Thunderbird (19. April 2007)

Ist die Strecke wirklich technisch anspruchsvoll?
Wäre mal eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Eher steil oder flach? Sehr pannengefährlich?

Das Team SUPERNOVA-ORBEA
startet mit einem 8er.
Freue mich schon sehr drauf.

Thb


----------



## s_works (19. April 2007)

also ich hätte verdammt Bock auf ein 4er Team!!! Bin mal in München gestartet  wir wurden damals 11te

@ Thunder: Die Strecke is mega!!! Mein Dad ist sie im Frühjahr abgefahren. Zusammen mit den Veranstaltern... Kannst ihm ja mal mailen - er hat zig Fotos. die Mail Addy bekommst du via PN!


----------



## goody-85origin (19. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bin zu der zeit in finale, aber meine teilnahmewahrscheinlichkeit ist bei ca. 3%.... kann anfeuern!


mich auch  ? 


Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke wirklich technisch anspruchsvoll?
> Wäre mal eine willkommene Abwechslung.
> Eher steil oder flach? Sehr pannengefährlich?
> 
> ...


:jumping:freu´drauf, tooo:jumping:

wann werdet Ihr anreisen?



s_works schrieb:


> also ich hätte verdammt Bock auf ein 4er Team!!! Bin mal in München gestartet  wir wurden damals 11te
> 
> @ Thunder: Die Strecke is mega!!! Mein Dad ist sie im Frühjahr abgefahren. Zusammen mit den Veranstaltern... Kannst ihm ja mal mailen - er hat zig Fotos. die Mail Addy bekommst du via PN!


Heeeey, suuuuuuuuuuuupii, dann müssen wir sofort mailen!!!


----------



## die tina (19. April 2007)

ich fahr in einem 4er Team.

War letztes Jahr in Finale zum Biken und kenne daher die Strecke. Ist echt super. Im Vergleich zu München schon anspruchsvoll, viel Trails, zum Ende schöne Anliegerkurven. Ich glaub die Runde hat so 250 hm, aber das weiß ich jetzt net genau.

Das Attest braucht man wirklich, ich erfahr nächste Woche genaueres dazu.

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## goody-85origin (19. April 2007)

Hey Tina!  Bitte trage Dich dann hier http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/239 ein! BITTEBITTEBITTE


----------



## Thunderbird (19. April 2007)

@ goody-85origin: wir reisen wohl am Donnerstag an (Feiertag, oder?)

Alle Teilnehmer mit Supernovas bekommen natürlich kostenlose Leihakkus,
Lade- und Technikservice (selten nötig). 

Die Veranstalter haben uns gesagt, dass man besonder Wert auf Paarty legt.
Muss ja echt ein kultiges Event sein.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (19. April 2007)

bin auch mit von der party...weiß noch nicht ob im 4er, 3er, 2er oder allein, aber klappt schon

@easymtbiker
würd sagen wir machen schonmal bischen "vorparty" für die TG, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goody-85origin (19. April 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> bin auch mit von der party...weiß noch nicht ob im 4er, 3er, 2er oder allein, aber klappt schon
> 
> @easymtbiker
> würd sagen wir machen schonmal bischen "vorparty" für die TG, oder?


1erTEAM geht wohl nicht mehr. 4er, 8er, 12er ist evtl. noch möglich


----------



## goody-85origin (19. April 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> die Mail Addy bekommst du via PN!


Ja, mach´mal


----------



## sipemue (19. April 2007)

Servus zusammen!

Da ist man hier mal einen Tag nicht am lesen und schon schreiben hier lauter nette Leute, dass die auch in Italien beim Rennen sein werden 

SUPER!

Goody, ich (sipemue), Jens (glaube nicht hier im Forum) und Hugo werden aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet anreisen. Wir fahren zusammen. Um möglichsten den Lange-Wochenend-Verkehr zu umgehen, werden wir in der Nacht von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag bereits nach Finale Ligure fahren und schonmal den Grill rechtzeitig einheizen.

Ich fände es klasse, wenn wir uns dort bei der Veranstaltung treffen und gemeinsam an der Strecke uns einen schönen Platz suchen. Dann wäre auch die Unterhaltung wärend des Rennens voll gesichert   
Ich schicke euch mal meine Tel.Nr. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns dann vor Ort 'antelefonieren', falls man sich nicht sofort findet.

Achja, nochmal zur Strecke: Ich bin letztes Jahr diese ja 24 Std. gefahren. Am Tag vor dem Rennen bin ich diese schonmal gemütlich abgefahren. Naja, so gemütlich war es allerdings auch nicht, den an vielen Stellen ging es so steil hoch, dass man schon ganz ordentlich in die Pedale treten musste, oder gar schieben. Oder es ging recht steil und trailig runter, so dass man es auch nicht immer einfach nur laufen lassen konnte. 
Nach 24 Std. habe ich am meisten meine Arme und den Oberkörper gemerkt ... der war total fertig. Bergab hätte ich ja von der Fahrtechnik noch schneller fahren können (auch gegen ende des Rennens), aber mir hat einfach die Kraft gefehlt den Lenker noch gescheit festzuhalten.
Die Strecke mit ihren rund 7 km und 250 hm hat mir aber sehr gefallen. Für ein 24 Std. Rennen einfach der Hit!!! Hoffentlich haben die Veranstalter dieses Jahr nichts an der Strecke geändert. Die vom letzten Jahr war wirklich super - wenn auch teilweise technisch anspruchsvoll.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## sipemue (20. April 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> bei der anmeldung steht was von nem gülten bikerausweis oder ner ärztlichen bescheinigung...braucht man das wirklich? wenn ich meim arzt erzähl dass ich an nem 24h rennen teilnehmen will dann bescheinigt der mir höchstens geisteskrankheit




Die Italiener nehmen es nicht so genau mit der Bescheinigung: Ich habe z.B. einfach den Ausdruck meiner letzten Leistungsdiagnostik mitgebracht und darauf geschrieben, dass ich aus diagnostischer Sicht für Wettkämpfe geeignet bin. Die Italiener haben sowieso nicht verstanden, was da drauf steht.
Also lasst einfach auf einem DIN4 Blatt vom Arzt oder irgendeinem sportmedizinischem Institut kurz schreiben, dass ihr "sportgesund" und für Wettkämpfe gesund seid. Fertig, reicht. 
Zur Not druckt euch eben was aus dem Internet aus   ***das habe ich aber eben nicht gesagt  ***


----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2007)

Aber Lizenz geht auch, so wie ich das verstehe, oder?
In Frankreich ist das auch so. Lizenz oder Attest.
Aus Gründen der Haftung.

Wie lange braucht man so für eine Runde?
Hört sich ja super an, die Strecke.

Da kommen ja mehr deutsche hin, als ich dachte.
Bin mal gespant, wie uns die Italiener aufnehmen.
Das Team Northwave-Lee Cougan ist nicht so gut 
auf uns zu sprechen.  

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Da kommen ja mehr deutsche hin, als ich dachte.
> 
> Thb



ja war lange nur ein geheimtip...franz (kohlsdorfer) hat mir vor jahren schon vorgeschwärmt von der strecke und der athmosphäre bei dem rennen...

außerdem hat er da ja mehrmals gewonnen...da würds mir dann auch gut gefallen haben...hihi...ich denke euch wirds auch gefallen...

joe
ps: der eber fährt jetzt ja auch für euch ? hab ich mitbekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. April 2007)

Wolltest du diesmal nicht auch mitkommen, Joe?
Wir können dich sicher bei uns integrieren, falls du es dir
alleine geben willst. Oder organisier halt ein Team...
Wäre doch echt lustig.

Ja, der Eber greift wieder an!
Ist bergauf schon wieder gut fit und bergab 
fährt der sowieso jedem um die Ohren.

Thb


----------



## sipemue (20. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Aber Lizenz geht auch, so wie ich das verstehe, oder?
> In Frankreich ist das auch so. Lizenz oder Attest.
> Aus Gründen der Haftung.
> 
> ...



Morsche 

Das die eine Lizenz nehmen, kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr ja ohnehin den Eindruck, dass du denen alles hättest vorlegen können (alte Schulzeugnisse, etc.  )

Die Strecke ist wirklich super. Man kann daher (weil sie eben so "super" ist) nicht solche Zeiten oder Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten fahren, wie man es selbst bei einem normalen MTB-Marathon in Deutschland gewohnt ist. 
Meine schnellste Rundenzeit letztes Jahr war ca. 22 min ... und da bin ich schon ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Verluste über die Strecke 'geflogen'. Später haben sich die reinen Nettofahrzeiten pro Runde (also ohne die Pausen mitgerechnet) ca. bei 35 min eingepändelt.

Wenn ihr kommt, haltet Ausschau nach uns ("deutscher" Passat Kombi, "deutsches" Nummernschild GG-AD xxx, "hochdeutsche" Sprache  )

Achja, mit den Italienern habe ich mich letztes Jahr sehr gut verstanden, zumindest auf English oder eben mit Händen-und-Füssen   Sehr nett war alles. Sogar auf der allerletzten Runde noch für ca. 10 min mit einem anderen italienischen Einzelstarter an einen der tollen Stellen auf dem Trail gestanden, gemeinsam gepinkelt & unterhalten und uns das Meer angesehen und gemeinsam festgestellt, dass es viel zu schade ist, dass das Rennen schon nach 24 Std. vorbei ist  ... wie romantisch, oder


----------



## sipemue (26. April 2007)

Sodele, kurzes Update hier:

Wir werden mit zwei Einzelstartern ) & )  und einem 4er-Team )    )  anreisen.

Wir freuen uns schon sehr auf das Event und das Rennen  
Besonders auch euch alle dort zu treffen.


@Thunderbird: Könnte man auch mal eine deiner Supernovas testen? Bin seit Jahren sehr begeisterter Lupine-Fahrer (ich hoffe, du bist mir nun nicht böse  ) und mich würde mal interessieren, was z.B. ihr gegen meine tolle neue Wilma zu bieten hättet. Der ein oder anderer Starter bei uns in der Gruppe wäre sicherlich auch sehr an einem Testen interessiert!


----------



## Thunderbird (27. April 2007)

Natürlich könnt ihr!
Die P99 ist ca. doppelt so hell als die Wilma.
Mal schauen - vielleicht bringe ich meine private mit, 
dann könnt ihr die sogar mal ein paar Runden im Rennen fahren.
Ansonsten halt die Nacht davor, bei der Streckenbesichtigung.

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## team k5 (27. April 2007)

hallo sipemue,
ich war 2006 als einzelfahrer in finale der dimb aus wü.
bin heuer auch wieder da natürlich als einzel.
reise schon am 14.05. an habe wieder mein hotel für 2 wochen 
gebucht. grüße von meiner frau bis dann freu mich das noch mehr germys
da sind letzter stand ca. 70 einzel.
grüße norbert


----------



## sipemue (27. April 2007)

Hallo Norbert  

schön von dir zu lesen / hören.
Fit für das Rennen?

Grüße mir auch deine Frau und wir sehen uns dann in Italien!
Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Memory (14. Mai 2007)

So Leute,

habt Ihr Eure Accus schon geladen?

Bald gehts los Richtung Italien. Wir fahren am Do hin.

Ich freue mich schon seit einem halben Jahr auf das 24 h Rennen. 
Finale soll ja die schönste Strecke überhaupt haben. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut. 

Bis bald


----------



## Hugo (21. Mai 2007)

und haben es alle ohne nennenswerte verluste überlebt?


----------



## goody-85origin (21. Mai 2007)

die tina schrieb:


> ich fahr in einem 4er Team.
> 
> War letztes Jahr in Finale zum Biken und kenne daher die Strecke. Ist echt super. Im Vergleich zu München schon anspruchsvoll, viel Trails, zum Ende schöne Anliegerkurven. Ich glaub die Runde hat so 250 hm, aber das weiß ich jetzt net genau.
> 
> ...


warst Du die Dunkelhaarige aus dem Team von Sylvie, oder hab´ ich Dich verpasst?



bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ja war lange nur ein geheimtip...franz (kohlsdorfer) hat mir vor jahren schon vorgeschwärmt von der strecke und der athmosphäre bei dem rennen...
> 
> außerdem hat er da ja mehrmals gewonnen...da würds mir dann auch gut gefallen haben...hihi...ich denke euch wirds auch gefallen...
> 
> ...


warst Du auch da??? 



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ja, der Eber greift wieder an!
> Ist bergauf schon wieder gut fit und bergab
> fährt der sowieso jedem um die Ohren.
> 
> Thb


doofe Frage: wer ist denn der Eber?



sipemue schrieb:


> Sodele, kurzes Update hier:
> 
> Wir werden mit zwei Einzelstartern ) & )  und einem 4er-Team )    )  anreisen.
> 
> ...


war echt schön, alle (haben wir aber auch wirklich ALLE getroffen?) zu treffen 

- wir waren ja dann sogar ein er-Team und 3x 



team k5 schrieb:


> hallo sipemue,
> ich war 2006 als einzelfahrer in finale der dimb aus wü.
> bin heuer auch wieder da natürlich als einzel.
> reise schon am 14.05. an habe wieder mein hotel für 2 wochen
> ...


Ah, Du warst also der DIMB-Einzelfahrer - habe Dich aber nur auf der Strecke gesehen, und nicht mit Dir gesprochen (bist Du tutto completto durchgefahren?)



Memory schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> habt Ihr Eure Accus schon geladen?
> 
> ...


who or where where You/ have you been?



Hugo schrieb:


> und haben es alle ohne nennenswerte verluste überlebt?


naja, wirklich VERLOREN hab´ ich nichts, keine Kilos (wir haben uns so lecker versorgt: beim (Schwenk-)Grillen, Bannanenbraten etc.. ), nur wenige Tröpfchen Blut. MEHR Tröpfchen Blut sind aber innerlich gelaufen - so in LINKER-OBERSCHENKEL-Region.. die habe ich dann aber quasi nicht "verloren", denn die sind immer noch unter der Haut..  



greetz,
Goody :.)


----------



## sipemue (21. Mai 2007)

Rennen war obergeil, leider musste ich nach rund 14 Stunden wegen einem blutenden Hintern aufgeben   Das erste Rennen seit Jahren, wo ich das Handtuch schmeissen musste  
Werde nun weiter nach einem neuen passenden Sattel suchen, der auch für Fahrzeiten >12 Stunden geeignet ist.

Achja, anbei zwei Fotos von mir als Dreckschwein  











Von Goodys tollen farbenfrohen Bein gibt es auch ein paar schöne Bilder, die soll sie aber selbst hier veröffentlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (21. Mai 2007)

Soo, jetzt sind wir auch nach einem etwas verlängerten Wochenende zurück.
Ich muss sagen, das war mit MEILENWEITEM Abstand das beste 24H-Rennen,
das ich kenne. So eine abartig geile Kulisse mit so schönen Trails (ca. 60%
Singletrack vom Feinsten) gibt es selbst bei XC-Rennen kaum in Deutschland.
Die letzte Abfahrt lag beinahe auf dem Niveau von Heubach dieses Jahr.

Zwar war es schwierig, auf den Singletrails zu überholen, aber dank eines
Schnellkurses in renn-Italienisch kam ich mit meinem gekeuchten "permesso"
ganz gut ohne Konflikte und mit wenigen Kratzern auf meiner "Hangseite" 
durch. Nur nachts hat mal ein Fahrer falsch reagiert und ist nach links gezogen,
als ich gerade da vorbei wollte, worauf ich mich etwas überschlagen habe,
allerdings ohne große Schäden (vieel Staub gibt es da, unheimlich viel Staub). 
Dann habe ich noch zwei- drei mal beim Überholen Bäume mit der Schulter touchiert, 
aber das war nicht so tragisch. Richtig hingesemmelt hat es mich erst am Montag Morgen, 
als ich auf die tolle Idee kam, den Downhill  zu Fuß mit der Kamera in der Hand runterzurennen.  

Ach ja - wir haben mit ca. *10 Sekunden* Rückstand auf die Sieger
das Rennen beendet. Die letzten Runden waren der reinste Thriller.
Hätte ein entspannter Sieg werden können, aber ich habe auf Grund eines 
absolut vermeidbaren Defektes 5 Minuten verloren. Na ja, passiert halt.
Ein paar kleinere Defekte hatten unsere anderen Fahrer auch noch.
Bis zum Beginn der Dunkelheit waren wir ja sogar nur Dritte, aber in der Nacht
haben wir dann locker 15 Minuten gut gemacht. So müsste jede 24H-Strecke sein!
Wir hatten auf jeden Fall super viel Spaß und werden sicher wieder kommen.
Die Gegend ist das reinste Paradies für Biker und man ist dort herzlich willkommen.

@ Goody: wieder erholt? Der Eber ist der Wolfgang Ebersbach. 
Unser größter und erfahrendster Fahrer.

@ sipemue: schade, dass du nicht vorbeigeschaut hast, oder haben wir uns verpasst?

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich einige Videos hochladen.
Wir sind die gesamte Strecke bei Tag und bei Nacht mit Kamera auf
dem Helm abgefahren.

@ alle Einzelfahrer: Hut ab! 

Thb


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2007)

@thunderbird

wir, also simon und ich müssten euch eigentlich am stand bei der anmeldung getroffen haben, zumindest war euer viererteam direkt vor uns gestanden.

war bischen überrascht was da teilweise für "lichtkonstruktionen" angewendet wurden...da hatten manche ja bis zu 5 taschenlampen am lenker kleben, aber is schon fies hinter so jemandem mit ner HID aufzutauchen und die strecke vor ihm in ein tiefes schwarz zu hüllen so dass er gar nicht anders kann als einen vorbei zu lassen 

btw.
welche rundenzeiten seit ihr eigentlich so gefahrn? leider kann man die rundenzeiten wohl nicht einzeln einsehn in den ergebnislisten


----------



## Onkel_D (22. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch, THB, zu Eurem tollen Rennen. Wir haben Euren Krimi auch bis zum Ende verfolgt und die Einfahrt der Schlussfahrer mit unserem Spaß-7er-Team ordentlich gefeiert. 

Wie oft habt Ihr eigentlich tags/nachts gewechselt? Wir haben nach jeder Runde gewechselt, damit es nicht zu anstrengend wird.   Und nachts nach zwei Runden, das entsprach bei unserem Tempo ca. 1 Stunde, damit war für jeden nach einem Einsatz die Nachtschicht durch. Da das für uns alle das erste 24h-Rennen war, würd mich natürlich interessieren, wie die "Profis" da ran gehen - oder ist das schon ein "Betriebsgeheimnis"?

Auf jeden Fall war es sehr beeindruckend zu sehen, wie manche Hardtailer aus den gesponsorten Teams sich die Trails hinunterstürzen. Bergauf schaut man da als Hobby-Trailer ja sowieso nur staunend hinterher.


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Mai 2007)

@ Hugo: ach du warst auch da? Schade, habe dich nicht gesehen.
Wir waren im 8er-Team da. Rundenzeiten lagen so im Schnitt um die
22 Minuten. Teamrekord hat der Martin Siefermann geschafft, mit 20:32 
oder so und am Ende haben unsere drei fittesten noch 21er-Runden hingelegt.
Meine Zeiten lagen bis auf die eine Defektrunde so bei 22:10-23:10.
War aber auch immer ein Glücksspiel. Einige unserer Fahrer sind von einem
idiotischen Freerider absichtlich ausgebremst worden und dann saßen 
anscheinend noch weinende Fahrerinnen mitten auf der Strecke rum. 
Ich habe so was nicht gesehen und musste nur einmal richtig heftig warten. 

@ Onkel_D: wenn man siegen will, muss man im 8er jede Runde wechseln.
Ist zwar psychisch anstrengend, weil man den Kreislauf immer wieder
(auf der Rolle) hoch bekommen muss, aber es schont die Muskeln.
Speziell in diesem Rennen haben wir auch gemerkt, dass man schneller war,
wenn man es am Anfang extrem locker anging und dann nur an den
fiesen Schotter- und Trailanstiegen auf der 2. Hälfte richtig reingehauen hat.
Ansonsten ist einer unserer "Tricks" eine genaue Zeitkontrolle, weil man nur so
beurteilen kann, wie fit jeder Fahrer ist. Dazu kontrollieren wir noch immer die 
zwei nächsten Gegner, um festzustellen, wann sie schwächeln und wie viele
starke und schwache Fahrer sie haben, um die Taktik anzupassen. Vielleicht 
hast du ja unseren Laptop mit den Stoppuhren gesehen. So haben wir zum 
Beispiel sehr schnell gemerkt, dass die anderen Teams in der Nacht massiv
eingebrochen sind und das hat uns dann sehr motiviert. Nebenbei erlaubt 
uns die Zeitkontrolle auch eine optimale Ausnutzung der Ruhezeiten.
Der Spaß am Racen muss auch immer dabei sein. In Finale war das ja echt
nicht schwer.  

Thb


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Mai 2007)

gratulation an  alle teilnehmer! ihr habt euch erfolgreich über einen  heftigen kurs gequält. @thunderbird: prima ergebniss, auch wenn für euch dieser kurze rückstand wohl bitter war.... 

ich war nur als zuschauer dort und hab mir die strecke mal angeschaut. wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: sehr geile strecke! wunderschöne trails hoch über dem mittelmeer. nachteil war allerdings der heftige staub, wie am bild von simon zu sehen ist. hab auch einige fahrer mit staubschutzmaske gesehen 

überrascht hat mich die professionelle zeitmessung: an den  2 exponierten stellen des rundkurses gab es elektronische kontrolen und die wechselzohne glich einem hochsicherheitstrakt   neben einem "staffelstab" (leuchtendes armband) und elektronische registrierung wurden jedem teilnehmer noch die startnummer auf die wade geschrieben, sprich betrügen war eigentlich unmöglich!

hugo, goddy, wie habt ihr abgeschnitten? die ergebnisse sind leider immer noch nicht online. simon, sehr ärgerlich! aber wie hast du die anderen 24h rennen überstanden? anderer sattel? was ich gerne mache ist 2 verschiedene sättel bei so einer veranstaltung einzusetzen, sprich nach 12h den sattel wechseln.


----------



## Hugo (22. Mai 2007)

bin ja im team mit drei anderen, rennmässig weniger erfahrenen fahrern unterwegs, entsprechend war mir klar dass ich nicht vorne mitfahrn würde.

ich wart noch auf die offiziellen ergebnisse, auch der rundenzeiten wegen. würd mich ma interessieren wie schnell meine schnellste dann tatsächlich war, aber ich befürchte fast dass man die einzelnen rundenzeiten nicht sehen wird.

ansonsten wurde das "minimalziel" erreicht, keine verletzungen, keine defekte, und auch noch spaß dabei gehabt 
werde wohl die tage ma das rad komplett zerlegen, reinigen, neu schmieren und wieder montieren. Die kassette hatte sich auf der rüttelpiste wohl ein wenig gelockert, deswegen klapperte es gegen ende des rennens ein wenig, aber das sollte nicht so tragisch sein.

hätte glatt lust über pfingsten wieder runter zu fahrn


----------



## goody-85origin (23. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Hugo: ach du warst auch da? Schade, habe dich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Einige unserer Fahrer sind von einem
> idiotischen Freerider absichtlich ausgebremst worden und dann saßen
> ...


Hey, top   Glückwunsch zur Platzierung! 



Thunderbird schrieb:


> So eine abartig geile Kulisse mit so schönen Trails (ca. 60%
> Singletrack vom Feinsten) gibt es selbst bei XC-Rennen kaum in Deutschland.
> Die letzte Abfahrt lag beinahe auf dem Niveau von Heubach dieses Jahr.
> 
> ...





easymtbiker schrieb:


> gratulation an  alle teilnehmer! ihr habt euch erfolgreich über einen  heftigen kurs gequält. @thunderbird: prima ergebniss, auch wenn für euch dieser kurze rückstand wohl bitter war....
> 
> ich war nur als zuschauer dort und hab mir die strecke mal angeschaut. wie schon des öfteren erwähnt: sehr geile strecke! wunderschöne trails hoch über dem mittelmeer. nachteil war allerdings der heftige staub, wie am bild von simon zu sehen ist. hab auch einige fahrer mit staubschutzmaske gesehen
> @Simons zwei gepostete Bilder: da bist Du echt witzig getroffen
> ...


Habe keine Ahnung, wie ich abgeschnitten habe.. weiß nur, dass ich mindestens 10 Runden gefahren bin.. Mitzählen hat für mich keinen Sinn, ich verzähl´ mich dann doch eh nur, und komm´dann ganz durcheinander, im schlimmsten Falle zähle ich zuviel, und bin nachher enttäuscht..

Hey, freue mich Euch alle (spätestens in FINALE 2008(!!)) wiederzusehen 
erzählt mal, auf welchen Veranstaltungen Ihr demnächst anzutreffen seid!  

lG,
Goody


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Mai 2007)

Hey Goody, dann bist du auf jeden Fall mehr gefahren, als ich.  

Hier mal ein Video, das ich am Morgen nach dem Rennen gedreht habe,
als mir langweilig war. Der Wind hatte unser Supernova-Teamzelt um 5 Uhr 
morgens weggeweht (ich schlief im Orbea-Nachbarzelt) und deshalb war ich 
viel zu früh wach. Mischung zwischen Quatsch, Spaß und Streckeninfo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldobMmAlGPo
War ein Experiment. Alternative zur Helmkamera. Kann ich aber nicht empfehlen.  

Thb


----------



## goody-85origin (23. Mai 2007)

hab´nur italienische Videos gefunden unter FINALE LIGURE.. sag´ mir doch mal die Stichworte.. 

oder sag´ einfach Deinen Nickname dort.. das müsste eigentlich auch reichen.. 


lG,
Goody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Mai 2007)

goody-85origin schrieb:


> warst Du auch da???
> 
> greetz,
> Goody :.)



nee ich hatte mein heimrennen in offenburg...

da gings auch schön bergauf...





nur die trails fehlten...

bin im moment eh nicht so fit für die langdistanzen (heuschnupfen)

joe


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> ...
> viel zu früh wach. Mischung zwischen Quatsch, Spaß und Streckeninfo:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldobMmAlGPo
> War ein Experiment. Alternative zur Helmkamera. Kann ich aber nicht empfehlen.
> ...






			
				Youtube schrieb:
			
		

> This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request



kenn mich mit utube nich so aus, was muss man da jetz machen?


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Mai 2007)

Sorry, bin ja auch neu dabei und dachte 
es würde reichen, wenn ich es "privat" verlinke.
jetzt ist es öffentlich zu sehen:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldobMmAlGPo*
wie gesagt, die richtigen Videos kommen noch.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (23. Mai 2007)

is ganz lustisch, aber bischen erschreckend zu gleich.
auf dem video sieht das wie ne kinderpiste aus, der schwierigkeitsgrad is wohl mit ner kamera nicht einzufangen


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Mai 2007)

Die Steilheit kommt halt nie richtig rüber. 
Mit Helmkamera und Fahrer davor sieht es
glaube ich steiler aus, weil man dan sieht, 
wie tief der Fahrer bei geringem Abstand schon ist.

Gefährlicher waren ja sowieso andere Stellen.

Thb


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Gefährlicher waren ja sowieso andere Stellen.



Welche Stellen waren gefährlicher? Ich kenne mich da ja nicht so aus, Finale Ligure war jetzt mein erstes MTB-Rennen.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Videos! Und darauf, dass Sportograf die Bilder schickt... 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_D (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Thunderbird,

dann haben wir ja mit unserer Taktik nach jeder Runde zu wechseln alles richtig gemacht.  

Was meinst Du mit idiotischem Freerider, der einige von Euch absichtlich ausgebremst hat? Ich bin sleber auch eher abwärtslastig unterwegs und dementsprechend ist es mir selten passiert, dass jemand mich auf den Trails bergab überholen wollte. Wenn doch, bin ich mein Tempo weitergefahren und habe mich einfach eher rechts gehalten, bis derjenige mich dann überholen konnte. Einmal ist es dabei passiert, dass der Typ hinter mir erst nach dem dritten mal "Sinistro" an mir vorbei kam.Würdest Du das schon als "Ausbremsen" bezeichnen? Oder hat sich da jemand Euch wirklich absichtlich in den Weg gestellt, um Euch Zeit zu klauen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren, was da als Race-Etikette angesehen wird, weil ich natürlich nicht den Ausgang des Rennens an der Spitze beeinflussen will, aber genausogut auch nicht einsehe, abzusteigen oder anzuhalten wenn mich in den 24 Stunden vielleicht 5 Fahrer bergab überholen wollen, während ich minutenlang hinter den meisten Fahrern hänge (bergab) und da eben auch nicht vorbeikomme.


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Mai 2007)

Nee, man erkennt sehr gut, ob der Vordermann nicht zur Seite kann,
bzw. sich nicht zur Seite traut (ist ja auch nicht immer ungefährlich)
oder ob er sich breit macht. Der "Freerider", den ich meine _stand_ 
anscheinend z.B. einmal ganz oben beim letzten Downhill bei einem Fotografen 
und hat sich dann noch schnell vor unserem rufenden Fahrer auf die Abfahrt 
gedrängelt, konnte aber offensichtlich nicht fahren und hat niemanden
vorbeigelassen. Er hat dann glaube ich sogar mal einen von uns zu Fall gebracht.
Ach ja - einer unserer Betreuer hat ihn oder einen anderen dabei beobachtet, 
wie er auf der letzten Abfahrt _angehalten_ und sich einen Sprung ausgebaut hat.  
Na ja, es gibt halt überall Idioten. Die große Mehrzahl, gerade der langsamen Fahrer war 
super nett und rücksichtsvoll.

Thb


----------



## CaseOnline (25. Mai 2007)

FYI: Die Ergebnisse sind online! Solides hinteres Mittelfeld für uns, sowohl im Team als auch einzeln... 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Hugo (25. Mai 2007)

hö, gibts da uach irgendwo einzelauswertungen?

hab nur die teamergebnisse gefunden bis jetz...und die sind...nuja, hab in 25% der zeit 35% der runden des teams gedreht


----------



## Onkel_D (30. Mai 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> hö, gibts da uach irgendwo einzelauswertungen?


In der Excel-Datei mit den Gesamtergebnissen (also nicht die Einzelwertungen nach Teamgröße) gibt es ein zweites Blatt mit den detaillierten Rundenzeiten. Aber aufpassen: Die Runde wurde dem Fahrer zugeordnet, der *nach *der Runde durch den Zielbereich gefahren ist. Und da der Zielbereich nach der Wechselzone war, ist die Zuordnung Runde -> Fahrer ímmer um eins verschoben. Musst Du also von Hand korrigieren.


----------



## goody-85origin (30. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Nee, man erkennt sehr gut, ob der Vordermann nicht zur Seite kann,
> bzw. *sich nicht zur Seite traut *(ist ja auch nicht immer ungefährlich)
> oder ob er sich breit macht. Der "Freerider", den ich meine _stand_
> anscheinend z.B. einmal ganz oben beim letzten Downhill bei einem Fotografen
> ...


ich gehörte eher zu jener *(so markierten)* Sorte Fahrer  

@all:
der Fahrer GANZ in weiß (kam übrigens NICHT unter die ersten drei, trotz der rabiaten Fahrweise) gehörte zu der Kategorie, die noch nicht hier benannt wurde: 

GEFÄHRLICHER DRÄNGLER - 
bei engen Passagen Überholmanöver mit gefährlichem Körperkontakt 

(habe davon auf jeden Fall eine Muskelquetschung erlitten, gehe auf Anraten des Arztes nun auch zum Röntgen...)



@David (oops, habe eben wieder MARKUS gedacht, aber sehr scharf nachgedacht Dir zuliebe, und dann ist mir Dein Name zum Glück wieder eingefallen!) - hast Du die Ergebnisliste mittlerweile gefunden, und konntest Du Dir einen Reim daraus machen? Nächstes Jahr sollten wir vielleicht doch näher am Wechselbereich kampieren, dann bekomme ich auch nicht so ´ne Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ~4 KMH   und Rundenzeiten von mehreren Stunden... 

soll heißen: für den Wechsel, oder bei Einzelfahrern evtl. Pausen und Wiedereinstieg sähe es in der Ergebnisliste einfach besser aus, wenn man am regulären Ort (bei der Party-Area) wechselt... das Lärmproblem könnte man ja so lösen, indem die Veranstalter party area und Wechselzone ein bisschen weiter voneinander entfernt einrichten?



[email protected] von Goody  
die langsam am Bürotisch versauert, und endlich wieder rauswill, aber nicht darf, wenn sie keine dauerhaften körperlichen Schäden in Kauf nehmen will...


----------



## goody-85origin (30. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Sorry, bin ja auch neu dabei und dachte
> es würde reichen, wenn ich es "privat" verlinke.
> jetzt ist es öffentlich zu sehen:
> 
> ...


"this video has been removed by the user"


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Mai 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> ...nuja, hab in 25% der zeit 35% der runden des teams gedreht



Einer muss ja die Arbeit machen, wenn die anderen feiern! 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## goody-85origin (30. Mai 2007)

Deine Bauchgegend auch wieder O.K.? Ähm, ja - aktuell war ja der Schock bei Deinem heutigen Unfall mit einem Taxi.. warst Du eigentlich schon beim Arzt??

lG,
Goody


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Mai 2007)

goody-85origin schrieb:


> Deine Bauchgegend auch wieder O.K.? Ähm, ja - aktuell war ja der Schock bei Deinem heutigen Unfall mit einem Taxi.. warst Du eigentlich schon beim Arzt??
> 
> lG,
> Goody



War wohl was infektiöses - ich hatte bis Mittwoch, Donnerstag Bauchgrimmen. Ist normal gar nicht so meine Art... 

Wegen des Hechtsprungs heute: Nö, kein Arzt. Erstmal morgen abwarten, vermutlich ist aber nix. Das Schienbein wächst wieder zu. Und ein bisschen wirr im Kopf bin ich ja immer... 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goody-85origin (30. Mai 2007)

naja, mit Nackenschmerzen ist nicht zu spaßen.. hatte ich auch nach dem einen Sturz in Finale..  ja, und ich hab´ mich dann noch nicht mal von den Sanis begutachten lassen..

Naja, etwas Lethales wird´ s also schon auch bei Dir dann nicht sein.. ich mein, so dumm ist ein Körper ja nicht, dass er dann nicht entsprechende Warnsignale senden würde, und Dein Gehirn, wie ich´ s kenne wäre auch schlau genug, solche Signale umzusetzen..

Hechtsprung.. Du bist also weggehechtet, so dass Du also nicht angefahren wurdest? Glück im Unglück also, dass Du noch rechtzeitig weggekommen bist? Das hatte ich schon öfter (_sehr oft sogar )_.. bietet sich auch an in meiner radlerunfreundlichen Stadt, in der ich ja normalerweise mehrere Stunden täglich unterwegs bin

lG,
Goody

PS (Insider):
wollen wir die anderen, Nicht-Team-Mitglieder eigentlich auch einladen? Emmerich müssten wir halt auch vorher fragen..


----------



## Thunderbird (31. Mai 2007)

Hi ihr Finalisten!

Jetzt habe ich unser erstes Helmkamera-Video von der Strecke mal hochgeladen.
Leider ist es nur 7 Minuten lang, weil mir dann ein Ast die Kamera umgelegt hat
(nix passiert). Es sieht längst nicht so schnell aus, wie wir waren. Wir sind aber
ungefähr in 23 Minuten die Runde gefahren, was im Rennen als Schnitt gut 
für die Top10 gereicht hätte. Am Keuchen merkt man ein wenig, wie anstrengend
es war. Auch die Rüttelpassagen fallen durch den Bildstabilisator und die 
Position der Kamera deutlich ruhiger aus. Na ja, für Teilnehmer ist es sicher ein 
netter Rückblick und vielleicht inspiriert es noch ein paar andere hier, nächstes Jahr mitzufahren.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPag13joBX4
*
P.S. die schlumpfigen Strumpfhosen findet nur der Andi ganz toll.


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Mai 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich unser erstes Helmkamera-Video von der Strecke mal hochgeladen.



Bei dieser Fahrt haben wir euch gesehen! Wir sind sogar kurz im Bild, am Ende der Grasstrecke, bevor es auf den Schotterweg geht. Wir hatten uns gerade für eine Testrunde fertig gemacht, da kam so ein Zweierzug im Wahnsinnstempo vorbeigerauscht. Der erste der beiden hatte einen weißen Alien-Anzug an... 

Schönes Video!!!

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Juni 2007)

Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft, das Nightbke-Video hochzuladen.
Es filmt Marcus (SN Chef) und es fahren unsere zwei Gastfahrer Andi und Sascha;
"unser" Andi musste unbedingt auch noch mal mit dem Strampelanzug auf die Strecke.

Die Kamera ist nicht ganz mit dem hellen Licht zurechtgekommen,
aber die Stimmung kommt rüber. 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XrrrN6i7tM
*
Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Juni 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft, das Nightbke-Video hochzuladen.
> Es filmt Marcus (SN Chef) und es fahren unsere zwei Gastfahrer Andi und Sascha;
> "unser" Andi musste unbedingt auch noch mal mit dem Strampelanzug auf die Strecke.
> 
> ...



hej, das macht ja richtig laune selbst im dunkeln rumzueiern...ich bin jetzt übrigens für ruhpolding ebenfalls angemeldet...da soll die strecke aber eher autobahn sein...zum warmfahren mach ich die trans-germany und im juli die 209km salzkammergutthropy...und hoffe dann im august auf euren proffessionellen support,ist ja mein erster 24h solo...

und ich find den weißen anzug richtig gut, den sieht man nachts wenigstens...

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juni 2007)

Werde es Andi ausrichten.
Auf Ruhpolding habe ich gar keine Lust, wegen der Autobahn.
So was gehört verboten. Das ist doch kein Mountainbiken mehr.
Sheiße.

Bin gerade etwas down, weil mir mein Trainings-RR trotz GranitX-plus 
am Radbügel in der Innenstadt geklaut wurde (Polizei stand 100m weit weg). 
Wozu kauft  man sich sonst so ein teures Schloss?

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (2. Juni 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas down, weil mir mein Trainings-RR trotz GranitX-plus
> am Radbügel in der Innenstadt geklaut wurde (Polizei stand 100m weit weg).
> Wozu kauft  man sich sonst so ein teures Schloss?
> 
> Thb



Da sieht man mal wieder, das in Freiburg nix sicher ist.
Glaube langsam die B..... stecken mit den Dieben unter einer Decke ( Meins wurde direkt vor der Polizeiwache aufgeflext ).
Bist hoffentlich gut versichert.
Also Kopf hoch und den Frust aufm Bike rauslassen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## goody-85origin (2. Juni 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Werde es Andi ausrichten.
> Auf Ruhpolding habe ich gar keine Lust, wegen der Autobahn.
> So was gehört verboten. Das ist doch kein Mountainbiken mehr.
> Sheiße.
> ...


hey, kopf hoch, vielleicht findet sich das wieder.. haben hier in wiesbaden mtb, das direkt vor der eigenen nase aus großem bikeladen rausgestohlen wurde, in mainzer bikelädchen wiedergefunden... TIPP: Sag´ allen Fahrradkurieren, die Du triffst Bescheid, und allen Radläden in Freiburg und Umgebung.. von freiburg (wiesbaden z.B. Hessen, Mainz RLP) aus - wo ist die nächstgelegene stadt in einem anderen bundesland? DENN Raddiebstähle werden nicht bundesweit gespeichert.. d.h. nur die Polizei in Deinem eigenen Bundesland weiß über den Diebstahl Bescheid.. ein Radladen oder ein privatmann, der also in nem anderen bundesland bei der polizei nach der verdächtigen rahmennummer fragt, wird es nicht als gestohlen gemeldet auffinden  

ich drück´ Dir also die Daumen, dass sich das Rad wiederfindet.. einem Mainzer Fahrradkurier wurde dreimal ein richtig krasses (dasselbe) corratec limited crossbow (oder so Ähnlich) gestohlen - er hat´ s jedes Mal wieder bekommen*.. seins wurde glaub´ ich auf Flohmärkten in der Nähe verkauft..
also dort auch schauen und schauen lassen.. es gibt also TATSÄCHLICH HOFFNUNG , denn ich glaube, dass die Räder tatsächlich immer in der Nähe vertickert werden..


liebe Grüße,
Goody

*=jetzt fällt mir ein: beim 3. Mal hat das arme Kerlchen sein Rad nicht mehr wiedergefunden, aber was ich von Kollegen gehört habe, ist der damit auch immer Kurier gefahren.. und das macht man wirklich nicht mit so ´nem teuren Rad...


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juni 2007)

@ Joe: wir telefonieren noch mal, wegen Ruhpolding. 
Jetzt müssen wir erst mal Regau organisieren.
Finde ich super, dass du es wagst.  

@ Uwe: keine Versicherung. Deshalb hatte ich ja das mega-Schloss.

@ Goody: ich bin nicht niedergeschlagen. 
Materielle Verluste sind so was von unwichtig in der Relation zu allem anderen.
Aber danke für die Tips!

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema - hier ist nun endlich das letzte, und 
wohl interessanteste Video von der Rennstrrecke in Finale:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ul-P0sikmc*
Ich hoffe, das sehen auch mal  Leute wie Dubbel, die hartnäckig behaupten,
die Ausleuchtung von Supernova-Lampen wäre zu eng für richtig verschlungene
Singletrails. *grummel*

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (3. Juni 2007)

ich?!

verwechselst du mich mit lowfat?


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hej, das macht ja richtig laune selbst im dunkeln rumzueiern...ich bin jetzt übrigens für ruhpolding ebenfalls angemeldet...da soll die strecke aber eher autobahn sein...zum warmfahren mach ich die trans-germany und im juli die 209km salzkammergutthropy...und hoffe dann im august auf euren proffessionellen support,ist ja mein erster 24h solo...
> 
> und ich find den weißen anzug richtig gut, den sieht man nachts wenigstens...
> 
> joe



Bist Du für Samstag gemeldet bei 24h  Burg Hohlenfels?

Micha


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bist Du für Samstag gemeldet bei 24h  Burg Hohlenfels?
> 
> Micha



ne ich fahr trans-germany...mit heiko (007ike)...team sankt wendel

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich?!
> verwechselst du mich mit lowfat?


Du nicht auch? Sorry.
Dann entschuldige ich mich vielmals!

Thb


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2007)

für's protokoll: 
ich bin nicht der meinung, die Ausleuchtung von Supernova-Lampen wäre zu eng für richtig verschlungene Singletrails.


----------



## Thunderbird (4. Juni 2007)

Danke!
Ich werde dich zitieren.
 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

